# 700R4 tranny



## barneyrb (Dec 25, 2012)

Working out the kinks on a new project and before I get committed to using a 700R4 I have a question. I understand this is an electronic lock up torque convertor and was wondering if anyone knows how to do this without spending $700 for an aftermarket controller?


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 26, 2012)

Nevermind, found my answer


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 26, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Nevermind, found my answer



Glad we could help! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 26, 2012)

I know you found the answer, but ill add.

On my dodge they just put a jumper in the fuse box with a switch. 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------

